# weather alerts



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

from The Weather. Meteorological warnings - Today - Map - Agencia Estatal de Meteorología - AEMET. Gobierno de España










Málaga, Valencia, Alicante, Murcia - yellow alert for high temperatures


----------



## Captain Leaky (Jun 22, 2011)

Risk of what? Sunburn?

Yeah thanks, if you went outside where i am there is a risk of drowning, its raining that hard.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Captain Leaky said:


> Risk of what? Sunburn?
> 
> Yeah thanks, if you went outside where i am there is a risk of drowning, its raining that hard.


well it IS for Spain.........alerts for high temps today....I'm melting

just wait til winter & I start posting alerts for snowfall/wind/rain


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> well it IS for Spain.........alerts for high temps today....I'm melting
> 
> just wait til winter & I start posting alerts for snowfall/wind/rain


A nice cool breeze here!!

Jo xxx


----------



## bernice34 (Nov 3, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> from The Weather. Meteorological warnings - Today - Map - Agencia Estatal de Meteorología - AEMET. Gobierno de España
> 
> Málaga, Valencia, Alicante, Murcia - yellow alert for high temperatures


Is that for today or in the next few weeks . As you know my Spanish is a bit iffy !!!


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Oh, not all Spain, up here we are having a miserable summer, dont remember one like that in years, cold and rainy. Which is totally fine by me, but I have seen lots of brits and french this year in Sanxenxo and they must have been terribly dissapointed with the weather, non stop rain.. You see them walking around the paseo and docks looking bewildered. Poor things
The sea water is beyond freezing. 

Wish you could send us some heat up here


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

bernice34 said:


> Is that for today or in the next few weeks . As you know my Spanish is a bit iffy !!!


today..........you can switch the site to english if you want!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Sonrisa said:


> Oh, not all Spain, up here we are having a miserable summer, dont remember one like that in years, cold and rainy. Which is totally fine by me, but I have seen lots of brits and french this year in Sanxenxo and they must have been terribly dissapointed with the weather, non stop rain.. You see them walking around the paseo and docks looking bewildered. Poor things
> The sea water is beyond freezing.
> 
> Wish you could send us some heat up here


so do I atm.........

yuk!! Ijust looked at your forecast!! El Tiempo en Sanxenxo - 14 días

I always feel sorry for the holidaymakers when they came & the weather's rotten - they never seem to bring shoes or coats - even in winter!


----------



## Captain Leaky (Jun 22, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> well it IS for Spain.........alerts for high temps today....I'm melting
> 
> just wait til winter & I start posting alerts for snowfall/wind/rain


Yes i know, i was just trying to make you feel better, i would rather be melting than looking out of the window at the grey and rain, chin up though apparently the Sun is going to come out this month sometime.

Have you not got that pool dug yet.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Captain Leaky said:


> Yes i know, i was just trying to make you feel better, i would rather be melting than looking out of the window at the grey and rain, chin up though apparently the Sun is going to come out this month sometime.
> 
> Have you not got that pool dug yet.


I shall be swimming in it again later


----------



## Captain Leaky (Jun 22, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> I shall be swimming in it again later


I asked for that.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Captain Leaky said:


> I asked for that.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

We are registering 35 here today  

There are people on the beach here lying out in the sun in the middle of the day. They stay there for hours. I don't know how they can do that. 

I am sitting here in an air-conditioned room, catching up on some filing and surfing the net.


----------



## Captain Leaky (Jun 22, 2011)

DunWorkin said:


> We are registering 35 here today
> 
> There are people on the beach here lying out in the sun in the middle of the day. They stay there for hours. I don't know how they can do that.
> 
> I am sitting here in an air-conditioned room, catching up on some filing and surfing the net.


"There are people on the beach here lying out in the sun in the middle of the day" £20 there Brits 

I wouldnt sit out in it in the middle of the day but i could spend hours in it. If only.

Im off to our static caravan in Wales on Wed and i might not need to pack my trunks.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

39,5ºc here at the moment. :flame:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Has no one else got the breeze that we have here??? Its really quite strong. Lovely and refreshing tho

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

my dad is asking 'why is everyone sitting indoors....?'



it's his first summer here -he's claiming to not be feeling hot - but keeps sneaking off to his room to watch sports - & take off most of his clothes!!


----------



## Captain Leaky (Jun 22, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> my dad is asking 'why is everyone sitting indoors....?'
> 
> 
> 
> it's his first summer here -he's claiming to not be feeling hot - but keeps sneaking off to his room to watch sports - & take off most of his clothes!!


Tell him this is why im sat indoors

BBC Weather | Northwich



Is he watching the golf?


----------



## bobbylennox (Jul 13, 2011)

jojo said:


> Has no one else got the breeze that we have here??? Its really quite strong. Lovely and refreshing tho
> 
> Jo xxx


thunder and lightning in Glasgow, cant wait for Spain!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Captain Leaky said:


> Tell him this is why im sat indoors
> 
> BBC Weather | Northwich
> 
> ...


probably - he just disappeared for a 'lie down after that big meal'


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Has no one else got the breeze that we have here??? Its really quite strong. Lovely and refreshing tho
> 
> Jo xxx


it's more like a flippin hairdryer here........


----------



## Captain Leaky (Jun 22, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> probably - he just disappeared for a 'lie down after that big meal'


What a lovely life.

Well he might appear in the next 10 mins once Darren clarke wins The Open.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> it's more like a flippin hairdryer here........


Its not too bad here. When I was inland the breeze was unbearable, so far here its been pleasant

Jo xxx


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The wind is blowing quite strongly here but it is still very very hot, will have to take the awnings in before the wind catches them and whips them off the walls


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

It peaked here a 40,5ºc , again !


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

currently only about 28º - but the 77% humidity means we switched the aircon on at 10am

we have NEVER done that before!!


----------

